# Animal Cruelty Found on Craigslist



## GypsyG (Mar 8, 2019)

I had no idea where to post this...

What should I do about a case of animal cruelty that I found on Craigslist?  I have tried to file a complaint with the Missouri Humane Society task force, but they will not take my complaint since I don't have the adress, owners name, and since I did not physically witness it in location.

This person has large breed rabbits in cages that are inhumanely small with floor wire that could break their legs. 

https://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/d/seymour-french-loop-rabbit/6834468274.html

https://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/d/seymour-new-zeland-and-flemish-mix/6834470105.html

What should I do?  Webster county is a Podunk redneckville and the local authorities have their hands too full with tweekers to take something like this seriously.


----------



## GypsyG (Mar 8, 2019)

I didn't call the number on the ad because I don't have the space or extra quarantine cages to house unhealthy animals and I didn't want to scare the person into pulling the ad before I could figure out how to get these poor rabbits help.  I didn't think I would be able to keep my temper reigned in if someone answers the phone.


----------



## GypsyG (Mar 8, 2019)

This makes me so heartbroken I just want to cry.

 I get so angry when I see people like this keeping animals in inhumane conditions.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 8, 2019)

First you are making a lot of assumptions. You have assumed this is their full time accommodations which may / may not be true.
Looking at the pic the animals below are on straw  and have space. It appears this could be just transport cages and easier to take pics.
Second, don't accuse someone of something unless you are willing to approach and ask and talk with them first.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 9, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Second, don't accuse someone of something unless you are willing to approach and ask and talk with them first.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## GypsyG (Mar 9, 2019)

I sent a rabbit friend who lives closer to Seymour to go check them out.  She found rabbits with their ears chewed off, housed in insanely small cages with improper floors, dead kits, starving rabbits, rabbits that had terrible dental problems, and adult rabbits with severely splayed legs.  She saved three that were worth saving and discreetly took pictures of some the others so she could have proof of their conditions.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 9, 2019)

Sometimes  you have to be willing to put yourself out there and not care what the owners or neighbors think....i had to do that with the starving cows that were being kept at "funeral" neighbors place.....they looked like starved horses with skin hanging off bones....they were taken away  and i did go to the owner and told him it was me who turned him in....don't  stick a starving animal  in my face..
He is also the person who owns the hogs that get loose and the pit bulls that run amuck....
You can't  fix stupid....but you can help STUPIDS animals get a better life....
Good luck


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm glad your friend got to take three of them at least.


----------

